# Reaction time trainer



## coloradoemt (Feb 11, 2005)

Fastest time I could muster was .19, but I couldn't do it more than once a test.

http://www.extremefunnypictures.com/funnypic713.htm


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by from the game_@Feb 11 2005, 10:12 AM
> * You may find that the last score (when the dot flashed up big) was your quickest reaction time... *


This was my longest time cause the frickin big dot scared me. LOL


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Feb 11 2005, 12:28 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Feb 11 2005, 12:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-from the game_@Feb 11 2005, 10:12 AM
> * You may find that the last score (when the dot flashed up big) was your quickest reaction time... *


This was my longest time cause the frickin big dot scared me. LOL [/b][/quote]
  :lol:


----------

